# rhinox 5000



## Nick16 (6 Dec 2008)

hi, i have a 55 imperial Galon tank (62 USG)  do i 100% need a rhinox 5000 to distribute the co2?

also, i was thinking of a hydor koralia 1, but could i use a powerhead instead? as they are cheaper!


----------



## Dan Crawford (6 Dec 2008)

Nick16 said:
			
		

> hi, i have a 55 imperial Galon tank (62 USG)  do i 100% need a rhinox 5000 to distribute the co2?


IMO yes, an inline reactor wouldn't hurt on a tank that size.

You can use whatever powerhead you like as long as it's rated high enough for your tank. Them hydo ones are good though, worth the money IMO. How come you want a powerhead? is the filter flow not up to much?


----------



## Nick16 (6 Dec 2008)

well im looking ahead. i have a rio 240 and i will run an EX1200 on it. it will be 2 when i get more 'funds'. but i dont know how much the flow will be or if i will have to stick a small powerhead in there just to push the co2 around. i was wondering what you guys think. as i have never had a TT i dont know what they are like.


----------



## Ed Seeley (6 Dec 2008)

For a 240l tank I'd think of getting a koralia 2 at least, maybe a 3.  I have a 1 on my 180 tank and the flow's fine and I could probably get away with more even!  IMO they are far superior for moving large volumes of water than an ordinary powerhead.  They are very efficient and move large volumes but with a low velocity so they don't turn the tank into a jacuzzi!  They just nicely turn the water around the tank.  

Personally I don't think you'd need a Rhinox 5000.  I have one and have switched it for a smaller model (2000) as the bubbles only come out of a small area of the disk.  The smaller one is probably still larger than it needs to be and I may switch it for a nano diffuser.  This is in my 180l tank too.


----------



## Nick16 (6 Dec 2008)

well i have about 3 diffusers at home and i think one of them will do the job as the ceramic plate is about the same as a rhinox 2000. well thats what i was thinking really, i dont want a whirlpool as a powerhead creates such a 'mess'. well i will have a look at the koralia 2. thanks for the help. all i need is something that will push the co2 around.


----------



## Nick16 (7 Dec 2008)

another question, is it worth me spending Â£57 on a dual regulator and solenoid valve? or should i run the co2 24/7?
also do i need co2 airline or will normall stuff work?


----------



## GreenNeedle (7 Dec 2008)

I would always use a dual gauge regulator as it tells you the output and the cylinder pressure rather than just the output.  Solenoid is optional but most of us use them.  some however do run 24/7

CO2 hose is defo needed.  The airline silicon tube can become brittle and then crack plus it is more porous than CO2 hose.

I would second the Rhinox 2000 for your tank.  It is advertised for lower tanks and I bought one for my 125 when they were quite new but as Ed says a Nano one would have done the job.  Not a problem not using the whole disc as long as you get up to the desired ppm but it does look good when you get it the whole disc round 

AC


----------



## Nick16 (7 Dec 2008)

wow thanks for the info. 
im full of questions today so bare with me. !!

i have some jbl aquabasis and i plan to cover the whole of the bottom of the tank with a thin layer of this. i will cap this with akadama, but then can i leave the akadama uncapped.   

like ray has done here  http://ukaps.org/forum/viewtopic.php?f=35&t=2505    i want to achive the 2 islands kind of thing with some black gravel instead of sand in the middle and front. so i will have uncapped akadama ontop of aquabasis forming the islands and black gravel capping the aquabasis in the middle and front. will this work?  or will i just end up with cloudy water everytime the gravel vac goes near the islands? also can i get cories? as the akadama is smooth? as 70% of the tank will be covered with this.


----------



## Themuleous (10 Dec 2008)

I have to disagree with Dan about the Rhinox 5000, I have a 55UKg tank and I use a nano diffuser!!!  The 5000 is big and ugly in my honest opinion and money wasted.  Get the 2000 at the absolute max.

I have 100% akadama in the 55g not capped.  Works a treat 

You don't need to gravel vac a heavily planted tank  mostly cos the substrate is covered in plants so its impossible!  I've run my nano tank for 6months without a gravel vac and it was still going strong, would have lasted long if I hadn't got impatient and redone the whole thing! 

Corys would be find on akadama 

Sam


----------

